# Winter holiday with Motorhome to go ski-ing



## 88839 (May 9, 2005)

I have 3 kids and a very "childlike" husband, who behaves much the same as the kids! They all want to go ski-ing, but as we're a family of 5, doing it the conventional way with a self catering chalet etc is really expensive.

Has anyone taken over the motorhome and done a few days ski-ing in the French Alps or Austria using the motorhome on a campsite which is open all year?

I have a Swift Sundance 630L, will the heating system cope with the extreme cold? I know the gas heating works a treat in the cold weather, but will it be enough?

Ideally I'd like to do just a few days the first time and sight see the rest, just in case they don't get on with it?

Any suggestions? What are the roads like? Would everyone have to get the snowgear clothing for just a few days?

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi shez and welcome to the site.

Bit of an unusual request at this time of year but yes of course you can, you just need to take a few precautions and carry out a bit of preparation before you go. We had several magical weeks in Bavaria and the Black forest this feb and managed well with a van that isn't totally 'winterised'. 
I would suggest you read the guide to Motorhome winterising located on the left hand column under 'guides' then come back with specific questions you're not sure on.

pj


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Chez. Maybe this might answer your question? 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php


----------



## 92183 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Shez
My wife and I plus 5 children (6 to 15) camped in the free car park at le Tour, near Argentiere (just up the road from Chamonix) and had a wonderful day on the beginner’s slope, near the cable car station. Nice sheltered wide gentle slope, cheap passes and not too busy (at Easter at least). There are toilets at the top of the car park by the cable cars. The parking is on a fair slope so take some levelling blocks with you.
Feeling full of confidence after our first “proper” days skiing- we’d had a 1 hour lesson on a dry slope, and 4 hours on a (very wet!) snow slope in Scotland- we set off in search of something more exciting. A couple of hours, and some spectacular mountain roads, we arrived at Merdassier, near la Clusaz (as recommended by to us by laikaruth). Once again we camped (this time with permission) in the car park, which just a few steps on at night either. I guess in the middle of winter things would be different and any later I should think you would have trouble finding snow.
The roads were completely clear at Easter, but going by the state of the crash barriers around the hairpins, I should think it gets a little hairy in the winter. And, going by what people have told us, it gets very busy on the slopes earlier in the year too.
As regards to getting ski clothing I would say you need it. We didn’t need coats but waterproof salopettes were essential as the snow was getting slushy in places and after tumbling a few times you would get pretty wet.
Jessyaway from the skiing. The place was very quiet with virtually no queues for the lifts and most of the slopes were green or blue runs, which suited us perfectly. We shall definitely return next year!
As regard to winterising the van, the biggest problem was keeping it cool! We had to leave the silver screens on and the blinds up during the day to keep the sun off and didn’t need any heat


----------

